# Summer 2012 Planned Spawns!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Here are the spawns I currently plan on setting up this summer!! 


Pastel Halfmoon Spawn


















Blue/Purple Butterfly Halfmoon spawn


















Fancy Halfmoon Plakat Spawn


















Red Marble Veiltail Spawn


















Dalmation Veiltail Spawn


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

NIce, cool bettas. The very first betta looks very similar to the new betta we got, except hes a double tail. And we have a female that matches him. I'd love to breed them..but i have no experience XD


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You don't need experience to breed bettas, just perseverance. Nice bettas flare!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmmm. Well maybe I'll try sometime soon


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no experience needed.....
just go here to learn what you need to know...

http://bettacare.webs.com


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That has the info you should need. Every spawn is different.


----------

